# Tire Pressure?



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

What tire pressure do you guys run in your GTO? The owners manual states 30psi for(17" wheels)...is this optimal? I have always ran 35....but this morning, after reading more of the manual last night I decided to decrease to 30....can't really tell much of a difference though. Any thoughts?....Thx...


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Its higher for the 18's but I just run what it tells me to run. Works fine. I of course will be dropping it a good bit at the track on Sunday. Maybe 25-ish. I want 12's.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

18"s are supposed to be 33psi front and 39psi back for the Bridgestone Potenzas.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

running at to high a pressure will make for a more harsh ride and incress the posibility for a blow-out at higher speeds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

I may be old school but dropping tire pressure on a stock street tire is never a good idea. What ends up happening is the center buckles up and provides less traction to the pavement. The best thing to do for more traction on a street tire is to redirect the weight in the car. Take out the passenger seat and rear seats, and put a sandbag in the trunk. Overall the car weighs the same but you have now moved it to the rear and the car will hook MUCH better.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i have 17's and run 35 in all four. that is also what sticker on door says


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rule of thumb is this : Follow the tire pressure recommendations that are on the sticker in the door jam. This is the PSI you should go by. 

Removing all your seats and putting sand bags in your trunk won't help any of your passengers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

if your at a racetrack, you wont have passengers anyway, its against the rules! My suggestion was merely for a racetrack situation only.

As for what the sticker says, that is merely a recommendation by the manufacturer. Its best to play around with the air pressure for your particular driving habits. I used to run 42 in my camaro because I was a hard driver in corners. At 35, I was wearing the outside edges too badly, at 42 it was even wear.

Experimenting never hurt anyone.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

If you still have the stock Goodrich 17's running 35 or 36 is a good idea. If you have them you already know the tires are terrible and wear out quickly. They started putting the same type tire on some model Cadilacs and are getting 6000 miles max out of them.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i have 17's and run 35 in all four. that is also what sticker on door says


Took the words right out of my mouth.............. :agree


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I've got the new BFGoodrich KDW's in 18'...I run 35 on all four. Seems to work fine! 

Dave


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I have the 18" stock wheels and tires. I run 33 psi in the front and 35 psi on the back.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Not a good idea to run the tire pressure below the manufacturer's recommendations, this can cause excessive heat buildup at high speeds in the tire and possibly tire failure.

By the way, I am new to this forum, I take delivery on my 05 Quicksilver next week.

I am not new to muscle cars though, in the garage I still have my 96 Impala SS modified with the LT4 HOT cam and other goodies. Can't wait for the GTO.

Also, what is the stock 17" tire brand and type that comes on the 05's?


----------

